# Tall ceilings



## Cloned1973 (Jan 25, 2021)

First I want to say lots of respect to for you guys, 
Please help with question. I'm an amature sheetrocking 1400 sq house alone old house (10 ft sheetrock barley fits upstairs) Wow that all I can say, and house has tall ceilings.
I'm torn between strip in middle or 54 inch. 4 ft is more accessible and easier to work with.
54 inch only comes here in 16 ft lengths. I can list a million reasons why I don't want to get it but I'm only contemplating to make it easier for the taper out of respect for him.
Would the world end and the work look terrible if I put 12 inch strip in middle. 
I really appreciate your time, thank you.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

Cloned1973 said:


> First I want to say lots of respect to for you guys,
> Please help with question. I'm an amature sheetrocking 1400 sq house alone old house (10 ft sheetrock barley fits upstairs) Wow that all I can say, and house has tall ceilings.
> I'm torn between strip in middle or 54 inch. 4 ft is more accessible and easier to work with.
> 54 inch only comes here in 16 ft lengths. I can list a million reasons why I don't want to get it but I'm only contemplating to make it easier for the taper out of respect for him.
> ...


Hey bud. I realize I’m 26 days late. I just noticed your question. If you still need help I’ll try to advise you best I can. For the walls start at the bottom with a 30” piece then fill in above it. Leaving two joints reachable from the floor. Do that on two opposing walls. On the other two just start out with those 18” rips that you previously cut off.


----------

